# Can't delete an uploaded document on online subclass 189 portal



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

May be someone has seen this issue before. I mistakenly attached plain copies of academic and professional certificates to *subclass 189* application. Now I don't see an option to delete them after logging in to my application page.

I want to upload certified true copies of those docs, I can upload the certified copies but it will create duplication, so I wish to remove "*non-certified*" docs first but can't delete them as there is no option to remove the docs.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

There is no delete option 

Upload true copies and enter in the description that it is a correction of a mistake uploaded earlier.


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I was thinking to do. Thank you for confirming there is no delete option.

cheers.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

IndianSpice said:


> May be someone has seen this issue before. I mistakenly attached plain copies of academic and professional certificates to *subclass 189* application. Now I don't see an option to delete them after logging in to my application page.
> 
> I want to upload certified true copies of those docs, I can upload the certified copies but it will create duplication, so I wish to remove "*non-certified*" docs first but can't delete them as there is no option to remove the docs.


Based on the document checklist its only your Passport/Marriage and birth certificate has to be certified..others does not require any certification.


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

kark said:


> Based on the document checklist its only your Passport/Marriage and birth certificate has to be certified..others does not require any certification.


If you click on the "?" icon at the right hand side of a required/recommended document link once logged onto visa application page :ranger:, you will see almost every document is expected to be a certified true copy.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

IndianSpice said:


> If you click on the "?" icon at the right hand side of a required/recommended document link once logged onto visa application page :ranger:, you will see almost every document is expected to be a certified true copy.


You are right but the document check list does not say anything about transcript and work exp docs..but its always better to get this notarized.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

kark said:


> Based on the document checklist its only your Passport/Marriage and birth certificate has to be certified..others does not require any certification.


All the documents need to be certified and translated


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

In my 189 application, I have attached passport as a travel document but unfortunately document type was selected as 'Aircrew identity document'.

I know, attachment can't be edited/deleted. My plan is to inform this to CO once assigned.

Should that work or any other option??

thanks


----------

